# Shift knob options?



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

I have a new 2012 Jetta GLI and I'm trying to find a decent replacement shift knob for OEM that has more weight to it but does not look like a crap aftermatket add-on. I've looked around a little and can't find anything yet that has some good weight to it, will work with a VW's non-screw on knob, and still manage to look decent with a stock or aftermarket shift boot. Anyone out there have any good options/setups?


----------



## Hippie675 (Apr 13, 2011)

*Knob*

These guys make wonderful things.

http://www.twmshiftknobs.com/shiftknobs/index.php

:laugh:


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

Honestly, not really a fan of their knobs or their prices. There are a lot of companies out there who make knobs out of the same materials, with equal quality, at half the price. Heck, I know a company that will custom make a knob for significantly less than on off-the-shelf TWM, but they only do screw on/threaded knobs (and us I know TWM now sells an adapter).

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Take a look at our shifter selection, I really like the retro kit -


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

Having a knob custom made by WC Lathe Werks. Should have it sometime next week. The guy who runs it, Chris, is phenomenal to work/deal with.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Xparent SkyBlue Tapatalk 2


----------



## 2003 golfer (Sep 25, 2007)

I custom made one: 








(I really need a good photo of it)


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

I had one like this in mine and I loved it. A bit pricy but man did it feel good in my mit.


----------



## 16VSerenity (Jul 26, 2006)

I ended up having one custom made by WC Lathe Werks. Awesome company/person to deal with, awesome quality products.


----------

